# Rabbits



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I'm looking to go shoot some bunnies. I used to go out by Fuast but it's been years ago. I'm not looking for someones honey hole just a round about place to start looking.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

carp slayer said:


> I'm looking to go shoot some bunnies. I used to go out by Fuast but it's been years ago. I'm not looking for someones honey hole just a round about place to start looking.


Southwest Wyoming is good and there's lots of public land. Get a reasonably priced non res small game tag and you can hunt bunnies from now until Feb 28th and then again Sept thru Dec.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear NE Utah is loaded with rabbits this year....and no need for a WY license..... -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I hear NE Utah is loaded with rabbits this year....and no need for a WY license..... -_O-


That's goodun, I don't care who you are.

Hey, I got that map from a Utah duck hunter; first year Wyoming moved their duck opener to a week earlier than Utah's. Was it from you? 

.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots and lots of rabbits around Otter Creek Reservoir...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, I got that map from a Utah duck hunter; first year Wyoming moved their duck opener to a week earlier than Utah's. Was it from you?


Not me...I don't hunt ducks...can't afford all the bacon :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Not me...I don't hunt ducks...can't afford all the bacon :mrgreen:


That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever heard, stop it

.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Elberta is a good area, haven't been there this year, but we always have a good time out there. It's just west of santaquin.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Blackie6 said:


> Elberta is a good area, haven't been there this year, but we always have a good time out there. It's just west of santaquin.


I haven't been out therein a long time forgot all about it. Thanks may have to run out Sat and see what happens.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

There's no rabbits anywhere around santaquin or berta, no need to stop. JK go out past Elbert's heading up the slant (the hill that goes up to eureka) watch out for the mine property but there's quite a few rabbits out there.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ended up getting a few this morning. Out west of Fairfield. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## nyp165 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey, I am thinking of going rabbit hunting soon. Just moved to Salt Lake from New York. Totally understand if you don't want more hunters in your area, but anywhere in particular west of fairfield? That is near Utah Lake right? All new to me. Thanks for the help.


----------

